# Slowly



## fernballan (Aug 21, 2021)

slowly and expensive


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Aug 21, 2021)

Ummm, must stop drooling...

That's some serious gear! What do you make?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Aug 21, 2021)

Wow! That is some big equipment.

How tall are you to the nearest 0.001", oh wait Sweden....... to the nearest 0.02mm?

-brino


----------



## wrat (Aug 21, 2021)

I like to see a man willing to mic his entire grinder just to be sure nothing has changed during the move.
Personally, i may have overlooked such a step.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 21, 2021)

That's the second biggest mic I've ever seen , and I can't remember the biggest !


----------



## Doug Gray (Aug 21, 2021)

Great...
now to keep up, I have to run out and get a life preserver.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 21, 2021)

Umm…quite a hobby you got going there.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 21, 2021)

Nice machinery!  Hobby shop or commercial?  Or both???


----------



## aliva (Aug 22, 2021)

The company I retired from had a huge machine shop. I remember seeing a large mic like that, I believe it was used to measure a 6 foot diameter  shaft on a hydro electric turbine . Apparently they used it once. It was then used as wall art. Cost was around 8,000$


----------



## fernballan (Aug 23, 2021)

Weldingrod1 said:


> Ummm, must stop drooling...
> 
> That's some serious gear! What do you make?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Just hobby garage


----------



## fernballan (Aug 23, 2021)

Bob Korves said:


> Nice machinery!  Hobby shop or commercial?  Or both???




I work in the demolition industry
so it's just hobby garage


----------



## Boswell (Aug 23, 2021)

fernballan said:


> slowly and expensive


awesome shop.

 I initially thought this was a description of my shop rebuild "Slow and Expensive".  However, after seeing your pictures, my shop is more of a FAST and Cheap shop


----------

